# Vostok Case Sizes (Amphibia + Komandirskie)



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I recently wanted to purchase a Komandirskie but the diagrams listing all the case measurements aren't on Meranom.

This might be a good thread for reference if anyone is looking.
Thanks to caphesuada for the reference to Vostok, Inc.'s website!


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Try this link: ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. ???????????


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

caphesuada said:


> Try this link: ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. ???????????


Perfect, thanks!!!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Updated with Komandirskie sizes.
Thanks caphesuada!


----------



## kayeng (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Can anyone else with a 120 case confirm that it's not actually 46mm lug to lug?
Mine measures about 49.5 mm but Meranom told me 46 mm is the "estimated size". That's a big estimation ;-)

Am I measuring the wrong lug to lug :-s:-d:-s


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Confirmed, ~49 mm lug to lug.
46 mm between the pin holes for the springbars.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

caphesuada said:


> Confirmed, ~49 mm lug to lug.
> 46 mm between the pin holes for the springbars.


Ahh, so that's how they measured it. Thanks for the reply.
Isn't it a standard to measure the actual lug to lug and not the spring bar distance?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I fixed the diagram:


----------



## mclusky (Aug 26, 2017)

Very nice informations here. I thought the 120 had 46mm tip to tip but I discovered later it´s 49mm.

The 710 is really 45mm tip to tip?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

mclusky said:


> Very nice informations here. I thought the 120 had 46mm tip to tip but I discovered later it´s 49mm.


120 is currently the only modern Vostok case that I own (have a Komandirskie 81 case coming in the mail).
I wonder if these Vostok diagrams are ALL measured spring bar to spring bar, despite the arrows pointing to the lug tips.

Can anyone else check a different case size?


----------



## CrusadesOClock (May 29, 2018)

24h said:


> 120 is currently the only modern Vostok case that I own (have a Komandirskie 81 case coming in the mail).
> I wonder if these Vostok diagrams are ALL measured spring bar to spring bar, despite the arrows pointing to the lug tips.
> 
> Can anyone else check a different case size?


My 710 measures 45mm lug to lug and 43mm spring bar to spring bar

but my 420 measures 43mm lug to lug which is less than what is shown, but that watch isn't new, I think it is from the 90's or 00's. It has an auto 2416b in it.


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Komandirskie 81 case lug to lug is 43 mm, 40.5mm between spring bars.
Komandirskie 21 case lug to lug is 44 mm.

Don't take published lug to lug measurement too seriously. Updating measurements on drawings are not top of their to-do list. The outer dimension can change from batch to batch. My two Amphibian 120 cases have ~0.5 mm lug to lug difference, one is produced in Jan 2016 and the other in Dec 2017. Cosmetically, the crown changed and the bezel as well. Previous crown have more polishing with a slight polished dome face. Current crown have brushed flat face and sharper feel winding the crown. Newer bezel on 120 look the same from the top, but the rim or protruded edge is thicker, more substantial to the touch when rotating it.


----------



## caphesuada (Mar 18, 2018)

Komandirskie 02 case lug to lug is 47 mm.


----------



## mclusky (Aug 26, 2017)

double post


----------



## mclusky (Aug 26, 2017)

CrusadesOClock said:


> My 710 measures 45mm lug to lug and 43mm spring bar to spring bar
> 
> but my 420 measures 43mm lug to lug which is less than what is shown, but that watch isn't new, I think it is from the 90's or 00's. It has an auto 2416b in it.


Thanks you!


----------

